# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم gsm-finder dongle تحديثات :  Gsm Finder DONGLE VERSION 3.0.7

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Gsm Finder DONGLE VERSION 3.0.7 ***  Ultimate Blackberry Tool-Mep0/Clear mep/Read*  ****Gsm Finder DONGLE VERSION 3.0.7 **** *(Ultimate blackberry tool-Mep0/Clear mep/Read file info)*    *Berry Tool:* *The most fastest flashing and  repair tool*   *(SFI/MFI/APP) Read Flash file info - (Exclusive) Clear Mep (one click job )
Unlcock Mep0 (one click job )  New models added -8120, 8200, 8310, 8320   Supported models-8120/8200/8310/8320/8900/9000/9500*      *Code tool:  Offline code calculator:
(Via imei )ZTE : 31 models supported          
(Via imei )Huawei modem: 39 models supported  
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel: 32 models                  Online code calculator:
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel: 298 models with PIDS   -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel modems:15 models         -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Amoi:2 models                                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via hash )BIOS Series:16 series                         -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Coral:5 models                                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Huawei:63 models                               -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits) 
(Via imei )Orange:9 models                                 -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Motorola:22 models                            -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )SFR: 25 models                                  -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei  & pid)TCL:15 models                         -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )TMN: 7 models                                 -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )T-mobile:4 models                             -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)           
(Via imei )Vodaphone:31 models                       -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Various:12 models                             -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Vk mobile:2 models                          -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Zte :61 models                                 -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits) ==================================================  ======= Finder tool: 
(Database)IC compatibility: 13 types                 
(Database)Lcd compatibility : 830 types           
(Database)Cables compatibility: 2038 types         
(Database)Battery compatibility: 1196 types       
(Database)ASIC compatibility: 112 types           
(Database)Flex compatibility: 629 types              
(Database)TACFAC brand & model: 26921       
(Database)Help codes                                      
(Database)Hard reset                                          ==================================================  ========== Berry tool: 
(Via imei & mep)Unlock by mep :258 mep supported  
(Via imei & mep)Unlock by prd :8476 prd supported  
(USB)Factory setting reset                                          
(No cable)Engineering screen code calculator              
(USB)Wipe file system ( one click job)                       
(USB)Read mep code by cable ( one click job)
(USB)Nuke (one click job)
(USB)Load Rapid Installer  ( Exclusive)
(USB)Load Carrier Installer 
(USB)Load files (MFI/SFI &APP)  (Exclusive)
(USB)Auto fill (Exclusive)
(USB)Read info with more details  (Exclusive)
(Database)MFI finder (Exclusive)
(USB)Read boot info (Exclusive )
(USB)Enter Test mode (Exclusive)
(USB)Read full flash 
(USB)Restart phone 
(USB)Wipe APP( one click job)  
(USB)Unlcock mep0
(USB)Read Flash file info (SFI/MFI/APP)-(exclusive)
(USB)Clear Mep  ==================================================  ==========    Nk tool:   BB5; 
(Fbus)Sl1,Sl2,Sl3 SX4 Authorization           - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Read BCM Unique ID                      - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Sl1,SL2,SL3 SD Repair                   - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)    
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Simlock RPL                      - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Generate Nck code            - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(No cable)SL3 NCK Calculator(AfterBF) - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)     
(Fbus&USB)Read PM(from-to address)   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Write PM(from-to address)   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Read full PM                         - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 120                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 308                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read Ask                                        - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Write rpl                               - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Counter reset (rapido)           - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)CHK                                              - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK KEYB               - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK F-bus                - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)   
(Fbus&USB Reset security code              - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Read security code              - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Set full factory defaults         - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Reset Life timer                   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Flashing Rap3g V3                        - (PC-not support/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv2              -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv3              -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rapido                 -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv4             -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rapuyama            -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB) Read unique id Xgold213            -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)  DCT4;  
(Fbus)Read PM(from-to address)          - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)write PM(from-to address)          - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Read full PM                               - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read PM 120                             - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read PM 208                             - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)    
(Fbus)Reset security code                     - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Via imei)Generate mastercode DCT4  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Via imei)Calculate Unlock code          - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Write SL rpl DCT4++                  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Vibrator ON/OFF                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Unlock RSA  DCT4++               - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(Via imei)DCT4 IMEI RPL                 - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)  BB5 & DCT4;
(Fbus&USB)Scan                                 - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)   ==================================================  ==========   Cdma tool:  LG:11models
(USB)Unlock                                     - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Flashing                                    - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)  ZTE:1 model
(USB)Spunlock                                  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Readinfo                                   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)  Samsung:14 models 
(Uart)Unlock                                    -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Uart)Rebuilt                                    -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Flashing                                  -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)  ==================================================  ========== Support tool :  
Login for flashfiles 
Login for Credits
Distributer and Resseller list 
Credits & activations  ==================================================  ========== Supported interface : 
UFS ,JAF ,USB AND PROLIFIC CABLE   Supported OS:
Windows Xp,2000,vista and 7 ==================================================  ==========*             *Thank you for using Gsm Finder**Dongle*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

